# water on windshield of car



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello folks,
This is not so much of a problem as it is a question. Im just curious why my car windshield when water is on it, and lets say the windshield wipers were never run from when the time the water first hit it, such as washing the car. The water would always fall into the outlines of where the windshield wipers would normally run. Just be curious to know why the car does this. Thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I love questions like this. very interesting.:up:

Just guessing.. but I would think maybe a micro layer of rubber on the windshield from where the wipers have been used excessively.

I guess if anyone has a brand new vehicle, we could test to see if it does the same thing.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm, someone mentioned dirt to me, however, i wash the car both with the car soap and then wipe the glass with this stuff: http://dadiansautodetailing.com/store/images/13521_m.jpg
Ive also been told its the wiper blade but i would imagine they would squeal if they were bad? I think it could be a layer of wear where the wipers run on the glass compared to where they do not. Im not sure...therefore im doing a test, im going to dump water on it to see how it falls, if it doesnt outline the path of the wipers then im going to run them to clear the glass, and add water again, if they do i know its dirt, if it does initally, then im going to clean the glass and try again...will post the results when i do it.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

new tech guy said:


> Hello folks,
> This is not so much of a problem as it is a question. Im just curious why my car windshield when water is on it, and lets say the windshield wipers were never run from when the time the water first hit it, such as washing the car. The water would always fall into the outlines of where the windshield wipers would normally run. Just be curious to know why the car does this. Thanks


Vehicles leak oil.
Tires pick up and eject material from road.
Then you turn on wipers and smear it on your windshield in a thin layer.
Oil repels water.
Is also very hard to completely remove even though you may think you have washed it all off.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Another interesting thought rootbear, so your saying where the wipers DON'T run, it picks up a thin film? Alothough i would imagine that would affect vision as well as that oil, dirt, whatever is not exactly clean. I never did that test i mentiioned previously but will soon.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

and the thirst for knowledge is alive and strong - so the search goes on...........................
or are we just that bored???


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Use denatured alcohol or isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol for cleaning.
http://www.housekeepingchannel.com/hcp_337-Denatured_alcohol

Watch getting it on anything else and use only on the glass.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Well a little of both, i was just cleaning the car and noticed it and was kinda like hmmm... But i did try the expirment with the glass cleaner and hosing it immediately after and it still seems to do it. Interesting stuff and hewee is this supposedly a remedy to this problem?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think it's because the wipers have "polished" the Windshield and changed the surface texture.
A little RainX .. And water wont stick anywhere on the windshield.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I did some googling and found this thread on a car forum where someone asked pretty much the same question i am now. http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/detailing/35945-windshield-water-patterns-2.html
Now mind you, when they mention "claybarring" incase your unsure it is when you wipe the car down with a bar of clay (soft obviously) and it cleans the dirt off the paint of the car and helps fill in spider scratches and such. Someone in this thread says it did remove the issue. This makes me think 1 of 2 things are going on or both. Either 
A. the windshield is being worn down by the wipers and just that layer of wear is filled by the clay or B. There is a thin layer of dirt that accumulates where the wipers do not run and the clay is clearing the dirt off the glass thus evening the surface and water will fall evenly. Guess the real way to find out is by getting a new car and seeing if you get the same issue.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Wouldn't "Claybarring" Polish the rest of the windshield were the wipers are missing ??


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I would imagine so, i never thought you could use it on glass honestly. Sorry i re-iteraded some of your last post, it came up while i was writing mine, However, i would imagine it would as both the clay and windshield wiper blade are of similar physical texture. The clay is slightly harder but still soft and maleable. I would use rainx as well but i beleive i read somewhere on that thread that it would make dirt and various debris stick to the windshield just like amorall would to the interior finish of the car.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

new tech guy said:


> I would use rainx as well but I beleive I read somewhere on that thread that it would make dirt and various debris stick to the windshield ....


It's obvious that you've never tried RainX  .. That's not true

I've been driving in a blinding rain storm when others have pulled off the road because they couldn't see ...
And I didn't even have my wipers on.

Another time, I had passengers ... And one of them had to ask .. Is it raining outside ??
I don't think he liked to be laughed at 

I'm thinking "Claybaring" would be the same as using polishing compound.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Noyb said:


> It's obvious that you've never tried RainX  .. That's not true
> 
> I've been driving in a blinding rain storm when others have pulled off the road because they couldn't see ...
> And I didn't even have my wipers on.
> ...


I always found that rain ran right off, no wipers or anything else, around 90 MPH.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

RootbeaR said:


> I always found that rain ran right off, no wipers or anything else, around 90 MPH.


Yea .. I left out the part that was going to say ..
"My speed and the slope of a windshield on a Corvette helped a little"

But it works almost as well on a Blazer at a more reasonable speed.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm ok, by the way i never really heard of the term "claybarring" til i read that thread. I just never realized maybe the clay system i have would help out the glass issue. So i guess what causes it then is probably dirt because if it were wear i do not think clay/rainx would even fix the issue. And yes speed effects the water quite well  I typically notice how the wheels go on "spin dry"


----------



## love2fish93 (May 27, 2008)

From what we have learned in school, I'd be willing to bet that when the water is wiped off, there is already a track of water running down the windshield in the center and on the edges and that there may be a kind of surface tension that doesnt want to break. There may have been a coating on the blades that covered the areas where they swept, (i.e. teflon or wax.)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Another vote for RainX, who needs wipers whin you use RainX.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This weekend .. The Submarines are about 40 minutes from my house.
I used to be involved in this sport .. And I really wanted to go see the Submarine Races 

Maybe I'll get to go tomorrow .. I'll check and see if they use RainX ..
I think this Video was shot yesterday.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks cool, i think rainx is the fix though, maybe will pick some up oneday at autozone and give the car a good detail (its really overdue for wax) now if i can just get up early enough .


----------



## love2fish93 (May 27, 2008)

rainex is ok at high speeds and heavy rain, but with low speed or light rain, there is not enough wind to blow off the water


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

the Rainx also works great on the visor on your motorcycle helmet. Just rinse the visor with rainx and wipe it off. If it starts to rain when you're riding, just turn your head and the wind blows most of the water off the visor.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont own a motorcycle but thanks for the tip :up:


----------



## Sins (Nov 11, 1999)

kiwiguy said:


> Another vote for RainX, who needs wipers whin you use RainX.


RainX + speed = Vision:up:


----------

